
Continuations Made Simple and Illustrated - vorador
http://www.ps.uni-saarland.de/~duchier/python/continuations.html
======
fadmmatt
This is a great article. Continuations are rarely understood, which is
unfortunate, given their power.

I wrote an article for my compilers class that gives examples of how to use
continuations (in Scheme):

[http://matt.might.net/articles/programming-with-
continuation...](http://matt.might.net/articles/programming-with-continuations
--exceptions-backtracking-search-threads-generators-coroutines/)

It covers basic stuff like exceptions and back-tracking search, and more
advanced topics like threads, generators and coroutines.

------
raffi
I wrote an article awhile back on continuations in Sleep:

[http://today.java.net/pub/a/today/2008/07/24/fun-with-
contin...](http://today.java.net/pub/a/today/2008/07/24/fun-with-
continuations.html)

I don't find a need for them in AtD (my current project), but when I was doing
distributed systems work they were very valuable to me.

------
camccann
On the other hand, see here for continuations made complicated:
<http://okmij.org/ftp/Computation/Continuations.html>

~~~
tjarratt
I'd say this is more continuations in practical applications than purely
complicated.

------
Shamiq
Note to the reader: Illustrated does not mean pictorially.

